# 'UNBREAKABLE' ORACLE 9i breakable.



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

At the Black Hat Windows Security Briefings cofferent in New Orleans, U.K. security research David Litchfield is expected to unveil several security flaws in Oracles 9i database software, Friday. Oracle has said this database software is "unbreakable", but Litchfield has clamed that in December he uncovered several flaws, that would open up the software to hacker control.

Read more at:
http://zdnet.com.com/2100-1104-831204.html


----------

